# heat press repair



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

I need to replace the rubber pad on the bottom of my press. What type of adhesive should be used?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

you can go to a auto parts store and get gasket glue called permatex. This will adhere the rubber to the press and will take the heat without breaking down. ..... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

JB is right I had just did one that way just make sure you go all the way around the pad.and put nice amount in the middle.And then close the press for over night and you should be fine.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

How much is the stuff, guyz? I saw adhesive for this purpose at Alpha Supply. Around $20, is this other stuff cheaper? Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> How much is the stuff, guyz? I saw adhesive for this purpose at Alpha Supply. Around $20, is this other stuff cheaper? Thanks.


I would guess a tube of permetex is less than $10. It works great from all acounts, I've heard about. .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I would guess a tube of permetex is less than $10. It works great from all acounts, I've heard about. .... JB


 

You know what, it's great when you can find something local, for like half the price, to do the same thing... and No Shipping charges. Good job, boyz, posting this tip. I hope I never have to replace my lower pad. 

I think for the price of a new pad, the adhesive, nevermind the work of doing the replacement, I just might buy that lower teflon pad protector right away, while the press is young. 

Thanks for the thread fellas, gave me some good food for thought.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a pad protector on 3 of my press' and a teflon protector on my hat press. I would rather be over protected than under protected. I always stay on the side of caution. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is one I did look at the pic it was easy to do!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

coeds said:


> I have a pad protector on 3 of my press' and a teflon protector on my hat press. I would rather be over protected than under protected. I always stay on the side of caution. .... JB


Yeah, that makes alot of sense. I guess I didn't realize replacing one costs the same as the pad, so why not have it? Lou doesn't use one, and he's had great luck, so I guess I didn't worry too much about it from that... but people do have to replace them sometimes... so I guess they would have opted for a teflon pad if they knew that day was coming. Cheaper to just buy the pad, then to replace the rubber and then buy the pad, too. I really don't know that I'll end up as lucky as Lou, so now I'm thinking of it. Hmm. There's getting to be alot on my order list. 



mrdavid said:


> Here is one I did look at the pic it was easy to do!


Hi David, is that a pic of the pad you replaced?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Yeah, that makes alot of sense. I guess I didn't realize replacing one costs the same as the pad, so why not have it? Lou doesn't use one, and he's had great luck, so I guess I didn't worry too much about it from that... but people do have to replace them sometimes... so I guess they would have opted for a teflon pad if they knew that day was coming. Cheaper to just buy the pad, then to replace the rubber and then buy the pad, too. I really don't know that I'll end up as lucky as Lou, so now I'm thinking of it. Hmm. There's getting to be alot on my order list.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, is that a pic of the pad you replaced?


 The pads can wear and loose their shape and need to be replaced. The pad protector helps them from getting stained up, but the pad can still wear over the years. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes Kelly that was the one I did when I got this for $50.00. And needed to do some work on it anther $150.00 in parts. But now it is like new and I am getting more presses to work on.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, JB, and David, that's great... best of luck with them.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

COEDS said:


> you can go to a auto parts store and get gasket glue called permatex. This will adhere the rubber to the press and will take the heat without breaking down. ..... JB











Runs $5.99 at autozone

Grainger carries larger "caulking" tubes of High Temp Silicone RTV Sealant as well.


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

Where is a good place to start looking for a replacement pad?? I've seen a couple options on the net for 100-150 USD...but I have a feeling they can be had for cheaper somewhere. Any ideas?? I'm needing a 16x20" silicone pad.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

KaceMN said:


> Where is a good place to start looking for a replacement pad?? I've seen a couple options on the net for 100-150 USD...but I have a feeling they can be had for cheaper somewhere. Any ideas?? I'm needing a 16x20" silicone pad.



You can find it at Geo Knight...

Support

SRM-381620* 3/8 X 16 X 20 SILICONE SPONGE - $90*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

replacement rubber for heat press - eBay (item 150287612553 end time Sep-01-08 21:40:10 PDT)

this is person that sells them on Ebay


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder could you use mouse pad material or would it hold up to the heat? .... JB


----------

